# Aspen and I



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It was blessing of the animals and we decided to take Aspen to church. I thought there was going to be hardly anyone there, but was I wrong. There were cats, dogs, birds, lizards, pot belly pigs, hamsters etc.

*ETA:* I guess this one counts as a picture of me. Ignore the scrubs I'm wearing. It was muddy and raining on and off, with some sun and rainbows, so my pants are a little wet. But, Aspen had a blast...!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How awesome! :biggrin: Great pics. I just love the last one with him getting the water sprinkled. I love his face.
He is so handsome! :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

*sigh* I just adore Aspen. He's so handsome in every picture!! My favorite is the one where he's howling. Love love LOVE him!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He looks like he's just a big cutie, so laid back. Man, either he is huge or you are a teeny weeny little thing.......


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

what a beautiful boy :smile:

looking at these pictures has really made me want a malamute. he looks a lot like a siberian husky i had growing up, but chaser had blue eyes. i still miss him. how are malamute's personalities compared to a siberian husky's?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aspen is so handsome! And you look like a proud Mal-mama! You should be...he's striking :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Mindy - 

"The Alaskan Malamute is extremely loyal and intelligent, sweet and most affectionate toward it's master. Great with children who are old enough to play with him safely. If their canine instincts are met, they mature into a dignified and mellow adult dog. They are very friendly and therefore are not suitable as a guard dog. Malamutes are happiest living outdoors as long as they receive enough companionship, but they also enjoy living indoors where their human "pack" lives. Without firm leadership and daily mental and physical exercise, these dogs may become destructive nuisances, acting like a big, rambunctious puppy. In one case, a single dog ruined an entire living room of furniture valued at $15,000 in just three hours! Malamutes love outdoor activities and even do well in obedience with firm encouragement. Although it can be difficult to train Malamutes for formal obedience, it is not particularly hard to train them to be well-mannered because they love to please. Males can be very dominant. This breed needs the humans around him to be firm, confident and consistent pack leaders. Some dogs may be difficult to housebreak. This breed is a thrifty feeder and needs less food than you might expect. However they do tend to wolf down whatever is offered, which can lead to obesity and bloat. Malamutes are quiet compared to most dogs but they do like to howl and dig. This breed should be supervised around unfamiliar small animals, as they have a strong prey instinct. This does not mean they are not good with small animals. Some Malamutes have been known to raise small kittens as their own. Both sexes can be combative with other dogs, especially with the same sex and breed and firm handling and training are necessary to curve this. Proper socialization with people and other dogs is imperative. Obedience training is highly recommended."



Malluver, I LOVE Aspen! haha. Him and Ryou and Amaya need to meet some time! When you coming up north again? You know you wanna go to Tahoe this winter! XDD


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

mindy said:


> what a beautiful boy :smile:
> 
> looking at these pictures has really made me want a malamute. he looks a lot like a siberian husky i had growing up, but chaser had blue eyes. i still miss him. how are malamute's personalities compared to a siberian husky's?


A LOT more calmer. But still very independent and a breed with a mind of it's own, especially this guy. Aspen is a big clown, as you can see in the pictures. He will also talk a lot with his woo woo's, but huskies are also very vocal.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> He looks like he's just a big cutie, so laid back. Man, either he is huge or you are a teeny weeny little thing.......


He's 120 lbs. and I'm a little less than that...I'm 5 foot 5 inches. He's about 6 ft. when he stands. :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Malluver, I LOVE Aspen! haha. Him and Ryou and Amaya need to meet some time! When you coming up north again? You know you wanna go to Tahoe this winter! XDD


Yeah, they would love each other!! I don't know when I'll go to Tahoe again. I would love to this Winter. Things are pretty tight right now... :frown:


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> A LOT more calmer. But still very independent and a breed with a mind of it's own, especially this guy. Aspen is a big clown, as you can see in the pictures. He will also talk a lot with his woo woo's, but huskies are also very vocal.


thank you 

my sammy talks a lots with woo woo's too!  i love it. we ask him to tell us stories and he just goes on and on. 

now a malamute is on my future breeds to own list! it is not a big one but the doggies are big. so far the list includes a st. bernard, a newfoundland dog, a malamute, and one little guy, a westie. not too bad


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Aspen is so handsome!!!!!!!!! Would love to share life with a mal one day. For now listening to Silva who woo woos will have to do. All our other sibes howled, and were not known to be barkers, but Silva grew up with mals after she was rescued by friends of ours with mals, and she still does her woo woo thing.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I had no idea that blessing of animals was done. That is about the coolest thing I've heard. I'm gonna look it up and see if they do anything like that in my area. 

And yes, you are tiny. Also agree that your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Aspen is so handsome!!!!!!!!! Would love to share life with a mal one day. For now listening to Silva who woo woos will have to do. All our other sibes howled, and were not known to be barkers, but Silva grew up with mals after she was rescued by friends of ours with mals, and she still does her woo woo thing.


Amaya and Ryou have NEVER howled, funny enough. Ryou does the woo-woos, and he gets REALLY loud sometimes, but it's always whining. Amaya will bark, because I taught her that on command, and she'll woo when she feels like she needs to. haha.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Aspen is such a handsome boy, you guys are a great team.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

OMGosh the last one is so adorable. Like "bless me!"

Dogs def know. Very smart God made creatures that's for sure.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I had no idea that blessing of animals was done. That is about the coolest thing I've heard.


Neither did I, seems pretty neat idea, great pics:biggrin:


----------

